# Anthro/furry DND campaign (closed)



## Marius Merganser (Sep 14, 2021)

Now that the forum is back...

We have room for only one more DND player (joining two others) on Discord for 1-2 hour sessions on Fridays at 8:30 PM Eastern.
It's a non-erotic, anthro/furry based home brew campaign with an inexperienced DM (me).  Rules will likely be customized and simplified a bit for convenience.
Send me a message if you're interested and 21+ years of age.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Sep 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## Toasty9399 (Sep 14, 2021)

bump (again)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Sep 15, 2021)

bloop


----------



## Toasty9399 (Sep 15, 2021)

boop


----------



## Toasty9399 (Sep 16, 2021)

bum p


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 17, 2021)

Weird how no one has joined yet. Do you offer complimentary quackers and Quacker oats with every session?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Weird how no one has joined yet. Do you offer complimentary quackers and Quacker oats with every session?



Pfft. No, I'm a high-end duck.  We got Drake's Cakes.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

What edition are you working from


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 19, 2021)

5e but we’re fudging it a bit for simplicity


----------



## Toasty9399 (Sep 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> What edition are you working from


Dnd 5e and but we aren’t rule sticklers.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

What level you starting people at? Combat heavy, rp heavy or balanced?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 19, 2021)

Starting at level 1 because that's critical to the story.  It's heavy on RP/story early on.
(I should mention we're also not using other platforms like roll20.  You can use DNDBeyond for a character sheet. )


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

Honestly I'd be down for this once I start my new work hours on the 27th
E: will probably set up a secondary discord for it since I can't do avatar by server without Nitro and there are servers I'm in that I don't need seeing a furry av


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 19, 2021)

Have a reply from an earlier invites and the party is full for now.
If this goes well, I'll likely open it again with a new party.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

k np


----------



## Hawkie (Oct 1, 2021)

If you decide to open with a new party or need another player I'd jump at the opportunity!


----------

